# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Suns 8:00 Central WCIU



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, at the start of the road trip I had this one circled as an upset win for the Bulls, with our heroes coming off some tough games, but with a day of rest and something to prove. The two preseason wins for the Bulls don't mean squat, but I guess that was in the back of my mind and made me think bold. I was looking forward to a "put up or shut up" moment for Chandler in his matchup with Amare. 

But with Fizer gone, I'm going to have to re-assess. Unless Curry suddenly wakes up with a bad case of the meanies, the Suns frontcourt is going to go to town on the Bulls. Tyson can't get it done alone, and BC's comments on giving Marcus' minutes to Blount and Bags  don't give me a lot of high expectations. Maybe 30 wins is out of reach after all. :| Maybe Tyson will hide on the bench with his tummy ache rather than taking a schooling from Stoudamire.

Phoenix is 4-6 in the last ten but is en fuego at home. They won ten straight at home, lost to the Lakers at home and last game started the streak anew against Golden State.

Phoenix makes it a new streak of 2 in a row at home, routing the Bulls 116-98.

I've had a pretty bad track record picking 'em lately, so maybe the Bullies will collectively strap on a pair and step up in the face of adversity. But I ain't counting on it. How 'bout you?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Suns can beat us from the outside as well, with Starbury.

Suns can also defend on the outside and inside, with Marion matched up with Rose, Stephon against Jay, and inside with Stoudemire.

Unless Chandler comes alive and runs alongside Marshall (the Suns lack TWO strong inside presences), and unless Jay can suddenly produce a defensive effort against one of the most productive guards this season... 

...the Suns will pull out a win. 105-91.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yup. Stephon can light 'em up and Marion is good for another 21 ppg and is damn near averaging a double double.

We used to have a double double guy...:no:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

E-Rob should start this game and match up against Marion. Rose can defend Johnson and Crawford can attempt to guard Marbury. It's better than watching Rose guard Marion and Hassell foul Marbury by grabbing at him all night.

Does anyone else think that Marbury looks like a Shakespearian villian? Like he should be playing Tybalt at summerstock in Toronto? It's the 'stache I tells ya!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls don't have the GUNS...*

or the BUNS to stay with these big dogs. No way, NO HOW. NOT only will we lose this game, but I am predicting that by the time we get our next win, it will be at precisely the same time we got it last year....ho hum...

Suns by 20


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Last game we scored 77 points.

This game even less.

It's not going to be pretty. At all.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Chicago's starting SG has scored 1 point in two games. I wonder how much giggling is going on in the Suns pre-game meeting? It probably sounds like a 7th grade girl's slumber party in that locker room.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Our guys are probably looking ahead to the break thinking it can't come soon enough. The Suns have momentum and have the rest of the season to look forward to. We're in for another humiliating blowout. 128-102


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

The Bulls can win if.....

Rose has a good shooting night

ERob gets many more minutes than Trenton

Crawford and Williams put up good combined numbers (hitting outside shots, included; Jalen needs another outside scorer) while providing good defense.

Curry and Chandler both have good to great games especially on the boards.Chandler must outplay Amare.

However that is too many ifs.....Bulls will lose by 18


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FBarley</b>!
> The Bulls can win if.....
> 
> Rose has a good shooting night
> ...


:laugh: Your right that is alot of if's. I gotta feeling Tyson is gonna get humiliated by Amare. Prediction:

Bullies- 83
Suns- 108

Ugh! :dead:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I predict that Hassell will double his total points from the previous two games. In other words, he'll have 2 points.


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

Isnt it hard for Amare to humiliate someone without an actual skill


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I predict that Hassell will double his total points from the previous two games. In other words, he'll have 2 points.


HA. And the only reason he even scores at all is because we try to get him going early. It's like what we used to do with Luc Longley...he'd score a few baskets in the early first quarter and wouldn't be heard from since. The only problem is that was when we had some other guys who could score pretty well and consistently. We only have one now. That's why ERob needs to start ASAP to help us get off to better starts. What that most likely means is Cartwright will start Hoiberg.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Off Topic*

OMG PC LL. I love that David St. Hubbins quote!!! Spinal Tap is the funniest movie ever made.

When the new Christopher Guest movie comes out my roommates' siter is having a party where you watch all 3 Guest movies and dress like one of the characters. My heart tells me to dress as Nigel but part of me wants to be someone from Best in Show.

On topic - Start Eddie Robinson and quit forcing me to watch Hassell. I'm starting to loath Bill Cartwright.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm already sick w/ a cold, watching this game will probably put me over the edge. They haven't a chance in HELL
Suns 116
Bulls 89:hurl:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like Crawford is now the starting PG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler actually lost the jump ball.

Rare.

Tyson going at Stoudamire. Dunks, draws the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls starting to fall behind. 13-9 Suns, 7:30 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

17-11, 6:21 left

Bulls having a hard time with the transition defense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford is having a great game so far.

2-2 with 4 assists

Bulls only down 17-15 with 5:46 left.

Phoenix timeout


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm glad Jamal has learned how to play D... His D is about as good as JWills. They both suck defensively.

Thank God he is making small moves with the ball tonight...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bo Outlaw filling up the box score on Tyson... LMAO. 

We're so bad. Thank the Lord we are shooting so well right now, or this would be a blowout.

Actually, out whole team is horrible defensively... is it me, or is Donyell always out of position?


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

is crawford guarding marbury or is hassel


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Tyson comes out extra early tonight. No fouls, 5 points, 0 rebounds. Must have been playing poor D.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Tyson comes out extra early tonight. No fouls, 5 points, 0 rebounds. Must have been playing poor D.


Beyond poor D... I think he is too psyched to the Amare-Tyson thing because he doesn't seem to be "all there."


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Don't worry everyone... Corey Blount is in. We're saved!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Beyond poor D... I think he is too psyched to the Amare-Tyson thing because he doesn't seem to be "all there."


Thanks Retro.

Can anyone set the defensive matchups for all of us that can't watch tonight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Retro. Jamal's defense is better than J-Will's. J-Will gets beat by every PG he goes against. Then TC and Eddy get in foul trouble because Jay can't check his man.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Don't worry everyone... Corey Blount is in. We're saved!


He's one of our rising stars man, he needs to get sum PT.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, it seems like every time I watch Jalen, his game regresses. I attended hundreds of Pacer games during his tenure and he always seemed to be a decent player, but I'm just not impressed anymore.

It is like he quit working on his game or something... 2 for 6 early. I hate to say this, but I'd kill to have Merc, Artest and Miller back.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I am not watching the game because I have works to do but can someone please tells BC to bring in Curry instead of Blount?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> LOL, Retro. Jamal's defense is better than J-Will's. J-Will gets beat by every PG he goes against. Then TC and Eddy get in foul trouble because Jay can't check his man.


I dunno KC, I think both of them do it equally, which makes me wonder if it isn't something that is coached to them to allow for help.

Maybe it isn't Jay and Jamal, but the defensive philosophy that has been put in place?


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> NEWS: February 2 - SKINNY: With Marcus Fizer (knee) heading for season-ending surgery, coach Bill Cartwright says Blount will see more minutes, the Chicago Sun-Times reports.



Did anyone else see this at ESPN.com?

The Bulls are suddenly destined for a 40 win season


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford leaves the game with 4 points and 6 assists in 10 minutes.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno KC, I think both of them do it equally, which makes me wonder if it isn't something that is coached to them to allow for help.
> ...


Yeah, that's true. The only difference is that Jamal, he actually blocks shots and plays great defense for stretches. I've seen Jay smack the floor and "dig in" and then he just gets beat again. LOL, it's funny.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yell having a good start to the game. 8 pts and 6 rbs.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why did Jamal get pulled? BC never stays with the hot man. I don't care if Jamal scored 15 straight points, he wouldn still get pulled for Jay towards the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

34-27 Bulls after 1 quarter


Jalen Rose 12 points, 3 assists

Marshall 8 points, 7 boards

Crawford 4 points, 6 assists

Blount 3 points, 2 boards


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's true. The only difference is that Jamal, he actually blocks shots and plays great defense for stretches. I've seen Jay smack the floor and "dig in" and then he just gets beat again. LOL, it's funny.


I'll have to watch him more closely, I'm just not impressed by either of them defensively, or anyone on our team for that matter. I'm really starting to think we need a new defensive philosophy. 

I do like how both Jamal and Jay have improved their decision making and play making abilities... they seem to find the right man, and when we shoot well, their assist totals show.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

34 first quarter points on 67% shooting?? This can't be the Bulls. ESPN must have Phoenix and Chicago switched.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, our team defense is awful. It is horrible. Another thing is, BC goes to the zone defense at the wrong times often. It's annoying.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Blount has 3 fouls.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Yeah, our team defense is awful. It is horrible. Another thing is, BC goes to the zone defense at the wrong times often. It's annoying.


That is why I'd really love to see Jamal and Jay playing side by side in a pressure type D. With Jamal pressing, his long arms on opposing points could force a lot of bad passes, and Jay is known for anticipating in the passing lanes.

Oh well, who are we... Bill is our coaching savior.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Double foul on Tyke and Amare- starting to heat up.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Why doesn't Fast Eddie Robinson assert himself more? He is like the invisible man when he steps on the court. He didn't play like this in Charlotte.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> That is why I'd really love to see Jamal and Jay playing side by side in a pressure type D. With Jamal pressing, his long arms on opposing points could force a lot of bad passes, and Jay is known for anticipating in the passing lanes.


Amen. Jay isn't a good one on one defender, but he can play the passing lanes really well (ala Iverson). In that respect, he;s not as bad a defender as some give him credit for (KC  )


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

The future is here!! Curry and Chandler in together. 5 point lead when Tyson came back in. Let's see how they do.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Amen. Jay isn't a good one on one defender, but he can play the passing lanes really well (ala Iverson). In that respect, he;s not as bad a defender as some give him credit for (KC  )


Yeah, I think our combo can be a much more talented Snow-Iverson-like combo.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In case you guys aren't realizing it, Curry and Chandler in at the same time.

Rose hits a 3, now 5-10 FG with 15 points and 3 assists

Tyson commits 2 quick fouls. :29 apart.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Damm! Tyson fouls Amare, and 1. Gotta foul harder than that, Tyke!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Tyson is out of this game mentally and it is showing... why can't he just play and ignore Amare?

Eddy is trying too hard as well...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler has to sit.

Curry has a chance for some minutes.

2 travelling turnovers on him already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> The future is here!! Curry and Chandler in together. 5 point lead when Tyson came back in. Let's see how they do.


41-40 Bulls, 7:20 left


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson looked like he was too geared up for Amare- I'm glad to see he's got that fire to him, but he's going about it stupidly. Now he's got three fouls and he's on the bench.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Has JWill done anything yet? I'm limited to Sportsline.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill in for Craw.

Craw sits with 4 points and 6 assists.

JWill with 2 assists in 6 minutes so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marbury 4 points in :15 against JWill


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Jalen throws a pass to Erob- Erob stops running, and the ball rolls out of bounds. What an idiot! He coulda had a wide open dunk!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> 41-40 Bulls, 7:20 left


So what was that? 2 minutes time? and the lead decreased by 4. Eh, could have been worse.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> So what was that? 2 minutes time? and the lead decreased by 4. Eh, could have been worse.


We just got cold and Phoenix got warm, but we're still playing well... at least I think so.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Jalen lighting it up- 17 already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How are the HSers doing?

Chandler+Curry
14 minutes, 4-5 FG, 3-3 FT, 2 rebounds (chandler 0), 3 PF, 3 TO, 11 points

Chandler 8 min, 2-2 FG, 1-1 FT, 0 reb, 2 PF, 1 TO, 5 pts
Curry 6 min, 2-3 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 1 pf, 2 TO, 6 pts
Amare 14 min, 1-5 FG, 3-3 FT, 1 reb, 1 ast, 2 stl, 2 pf, 5 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Man, it seems like every time I watch Jalen, his game regresses. I attended hundreds of Pacer games during his tenure and he always seemed to be a decent player, but I'm just not impressed anymore.
> 
> It is like he quit working on his game or something... 2 for 6 early. I hate to say this, but I'd kill to have Merc, Artest and Miller back.


Rose may get his first 40 pt game this season tonight.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Emphatic block by Curry! Botched layup by Crawford on the other end, Blount knocks it out of bounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare back in.

Bulls up 48-47, 3:05 left


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I HATE BO OUTLAW! He thinks he's so slick with his hustle and heads-up play!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 49-48
2:23 left

Crawford makes the layup to take back the lead
2:00 left


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry's looking real active. Bulls have no answer for the Matrix.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I wish Crawford and Rose would do a better job of rewarding Curry by feeding him in the post and on the break. Oh well, at least they're hitting their shots tonight.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls 54-Suns 53 @ the half


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with a 1 pt lead at halftime
54-53

Rose 6-12 FG, 3-3 FT, 2-4 3Pt, 1 reb, 3 ast, 17 pts
Marshall 5-8 FG, 1-2 FT, <B>11 reb</B>, 1 ast, 2 stl, 2 blk, 11 pts
Chandler 2-2 FG, 1-1 FT, <B>0 reb</B>, 0 ast, 0 stl, 2 PF, 2 TO, 5 pts
Crawford 4-9 FG, 2 reb, 6 ast, 1 stl, 0 TO, 8 pts
Hassell 1-3 FG, 1 reb, 1 stl, 2 PF, 2 pts
Blount 1-1 FG, 3 reb, 3 PF, 1 TO, 2 pts
ERob 1-2 FG, 1 ast, 1 PF, 2 pts
JWill 0-1 FG, 2 ast, 1 PF, 0 pts
Curry 2-5 FG, 2-2 FT, 4 reb, 1 PF, 2 TO, 6 pts


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose may get his first 40 pt game this season tonight.


But at what expense?

But he plays no D, doesn't rebound and makes careless decisions. We get on our youngin's about doing things like this, but it goes unnoticed for him... why is that? Just because he is established?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 22-43 FG .511, 8-10 FT .800, 5 OREB, 22 DREB, 13 AST, 9 TO
Suns 20-39 FG .512, 13-18 FT .722, 4 OREB, 17 DREB, 11 AST, 7 TO


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> But at what expense?
> ...


At the expense of us leading the ballgame against a very good team, and on the road.

I add, Marshall, Curry, and Crawford are all having good games, in spite of Rose (because of Rose).


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> At the expense of us leading the ballgame against a very good team, and on the road.
> ...


So why does Cartwright not hold him to the same standards and expectations that he does of our other players?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He does.

I've seen BC yank Rose when he's taken a poor choice of shots.

But I think BC realizes without Rose, this team is a BAAAAAD team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, this is a BAAAAD team regardless.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> But at what expense?
> ...


Uh oh, did you make a negative comment about Rose? The Rose backers are going to come out.....

IMO, Rose is a different player on the road. His play seems lackluster, but at home it's more intense. I've always thought he was bad so who cares...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> He does.
> 
> I've seen BC yank Rose when he's taken a poor choice of shots.
> ...


Well, sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. Tonight his 1st quarter selection was very questionable and he played the entire 24 minutes.

I just think that our coach is a bit of a hypocrite... do agree about our Little Rascals being a BAAAAAD team without his scoring.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Well, bless my soul but until Chandler drew his third foul Cartwright had Williams, Rose, Robinson, Chandler and Curry on the floor at the same time! A portent of things to come?

BTW, if Curry keeps playing with this much energy from now on (though he was gassed towards the end of the 2nd quarter) I'd like to see more of him and Tyson together again.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. Tonight his 1st quarter selection was very questionable and he played the entire 24 minutes.
> ...


Cartwright is a hypocrite. Remember when he called Fizer an F-ing embarassment. The comment was based mostly because Cartwright was pissed that Fizer kept complaining to the officials. Rose complains every damn game... does he get called out in the press? Nope, because he is an "established vet". It seems like he never criticizes the vets, and puts all the negatives on the younger players.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. Tonight his 1st quarter selection was very questionable and he played the entire 24 minutes.
> ...


Rose is a scorer. He is going to be streaky. There's no better way to get points out of him than to let him shoot. I've only seen one quick shot from him tonight, and that was on a fast break and we got the rebound and the bucket.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> But he plays no D, doesn't rebound and makes careless decisions. We get on our youngin's about doing things like this, but it goes unnoticed for him... why is that? Just because he is established?


5 rebs. a game is not bad at all for a SG. Paul Pierce and Iverson are known for making careless decisions too. My point? Seeing a player night in and night out makes his flaws more apparent and his good qualities more easily forgettable.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

BTW, this might be Crawford's best game of the season. Hope he can keep it up in the second half!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who is Rose guarding tonight, anyhow.

Marion? 5-11 FG, 13 pts
Johnson? 2-4 FG, 5 pts

He's guarded TMac extremely well, held Jordan to 4-13 last meeting, etc. His defense is WAYYYY underrated


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Amare goes up, Chandler gets a piece. Chandler misses on the other end. Amare comes back a couple plays later and puts up a stupid shot. Both are taking each other out of their games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually, the guy who nobody ever talks about as a poor defender is Marshall.

Think about all those offensive rebounds we give up. Think about how Bo Outlaw is playing way over his season averages tonight.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Chandler wrestles the board away from Amare, then goes up strong for 2. Amare gets called for an offensive foul on the other end.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This game is crazy, it's constant fast breaks. I like....


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson dunks it from Rose's feed! Next time down the floor, Rose hits a three!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits a 3. Suns call timeout.

Bulls lead at 6, 65-59.

Rose with 21 points on 7-14 FG, 3-5 3ptFG, 4-4 FT, 4 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Rose misses a three, then picks it off from Steph, and sets up Marshall for two on the other end. What a guy!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dishes to Marshall for the layup. 5 assists now.

Bulls pulling away? Up 8 points, 67-59 with 8:09 left


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> He's guarded TMac extremely well, held Jordan to 4-13 last meeting, etc. His defense is WAYYYY underrated


I agree, I dont know how he gets it done but he's held his own against the superstars of this league.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler picks up his 4th
Outlaw again with the offensive rebound.

Who is supposed to box that guy out?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Donyell and jalen are leading the way


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with the chance to go up 10

Marshall hits the FT

Bulls 70, Suns 60

There's Outlaw with another bucket.

Who is guarding that guy?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

JC hits a three! Bulls up 11.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Donyell with 16 rebounds already.

Bulls hanging on to the lead.

Suns hitting threes. Bulls up 7

75-68
5:35 left
Bulls timeout


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

trade bargaric for marion? J/k!!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

*Reason why we can't win on the road...*

We make it our job to blow the leads we build. Why is it that when we get up 7 or 8 pts, we think that gives us license to start jacking up bad threes and get lazy on defense?

Jalen tries so hard every game to deliver that knockout blow and has yet to come through. Instead, his illadvised shots end up in 4 or 5 point awings when the other team comes right back and catches us snoozing. We are so predictably bad with leads.

I'm taking bets on the Bulls blowing this one.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Voshkul lands on JC's head, almost kills him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Reason why we can't win on the road...*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> We make it our job to blow the leads we build. Why is it that when we get up 7 or 8 pts, we think that gives us license to start jacking up bad threes and get lazy on defense?
> 
> Jalen tries so hard every game to deliver that knockout blow and has yet to come through. Instead, his illadvised shots end up in 4 or 5 point awings when the other team comes right back and catches us snoozing. We are so predictably bad with leads.
> ...


To be fair, Crawford is now 6-15 FG. He's ice cold and shooting away.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Look like we're stuck with Blount the rest of the way, seeing we have the lead. Well I guess it wouldn't even matter even if we were getting blown out, Curry and Chandler still wouldn't see any time in the 4th. :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 4, 83-79 after Q3

Rose 8-19 FG, 6-6 FT, 3-7 3Pt, 2 reb, 6 ast, 2 stl, 25 pts
Marshall 8-12 FG, 2-3 FT, 1-1 3Pt, 16 reb, 1 ast, 2 stl, 2 blk, 19 pts
Chandler 4-6 FG, 2-3 FT, <B>1 reb, 4 PF</B>, 9 pts
Crawford 6-15 FG, 2-2 FT, 3 reb, 7 ast, 2 stl, <B>0 TO</B>, 15 pts
Hassell 2-5 FG, 0-0 FT, 5 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk, 4 pts
Blount 1-1 FG, 1-2 FT, 3 reb, 3 PF, 3 pts
JWill 0-1 FG, 2 ast, 0 pts
Curry 2-5 FG, 2-2 FT, 4 reb, 1 PF, 2 TO, 6 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Look like we're stuck with Blount the rest of the way, seeing we have the lead. Well I guess it wouldn't even matter even if we were getting blown out, Curry and Chandler still wouldn't see any time in the 4th. :sigh:


Curry started Q4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice screen and roll by jay and eddy


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Blount should not be throwing alley oops. Especially to Eddy Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose out.

Marion 2 quick buckets.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry started Q4.


I'll take back my comments if he plays for more than 4 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose out.
> 
> Marion 2 quick buckets.


And draws the foul on ERob.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's over.... this lineup out there is killing us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

87-87

This is the team without Rose, and with JWill and Curry in at the same time.

Curry's played 4 minutes of Q4 ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount 2-3 FG, 5 rebounds, 5 points (3 PF)

It's really bad when Hoiberg is in there. There's NO offense on the court at all.

Where's Marshall, at least?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Marshall needs to be back in there. He was getting us boards, and was a post up threat.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry's played 4 minutes of Q4 ;-)


Damn I didn't think BC would even give him that much. Comments rescinded...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Marshall in for Blount
Chandler in for Curry
Rose in for Hoiberg

Bulls with Marshall, Rose, Chandler, JWill, and ERob


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big three by jay!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ball seems to be going the Bulls' way.

92-88, 6:00 left
Bulls lead


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix timeout.

Bulls ball, leading 92-88 with 5:25 left.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Why does ERob shoot right away after getting an offensive board? Has he ever heard of maybe running a play...?


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> big three by jay!!!


That should boost his confidence (which was nonexistent anyway). Keep it going Jay!

:clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Utah 90, Dalas 89, :25 left

Must be exciting ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with his 8th assist, feeds Chandler, and the foul

Chandler misses.

Good thing we don't need points from FT, eh?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

D'oh

Foul on Chandler, off the ball.

2nd time tonight.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Did Tyson just foul out?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good thing we have JWill in there.

5:05 Marbury made jump shot
3:50 Marbury made jump shot

ERob with the LUCKY 3, it's the Bulls' night.

97-92 Bulls, 2:56

Chandler with 5 fouls in 17 minutes. Playing like his next foul will be his next.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix tries to come back, JWill hits another big three.

Timeout

Bulls up 100-94, 2:39 left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

E-Rob and J-Will both hit those lucky bail out 3's.... Crazy game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How do we lose to Seattle, a lottery team, and then have a real shot to beat Phoenix, a bonafide playoff team?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Some ticky tack call on Chandler.... BS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:51 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot

He's got his confidence back.

Bulls up 100-96, 1:31 left

Chandler fouls out.

Blount in for Chandler.

Every posession counts.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Two TERRRRRRIBLE calls by the refs on Rose and Tyson.

Neither were fouls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I thought Blount was in there to get a rebound.... too bad he didn't.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

100-97
Offensive board by Stoudamire.
Fouled by Blount

BAD EXECUTION


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Good rebounding Bulls... :upset: Way to wake Amare up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another critical off. rebound


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

100-99, 1:31 left
Bulls ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, draws the foul, act of shooting.

Our best FT shooter at the line with a 1 pt lead, 1:11 left

Rose makes the 1st
Rose makes the 2nd
Bulls up 102-99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls tight D forces a 2nd timeout by Phoenix
:57 left, Bulls up by 3, 102-99
Phoenix ball with 10 seconds on the 24 second clock


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler and Curry both in in the fourth quarter? Chandler playing until he draws his last foul? That's encouraging.

JWill and Crawford both sounded pretty solid


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Terrible Defense..Hassell was on Marbury. Of course Marbury can speed by him...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

MARSHALL IS HUGE!!! REBOUNDS ROSE'S MISS, AND SCORES!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marbury drives, layup, fouled, makes the FT.

Tie game, 102-102, :52 left

Rose misses, Marshall with the tip!

Bulls up 104-102, :21 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Terrible Defense..Hassell was on Marbury. Of course Marbury can speed by him...


I figured as much


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Terrible Defense..Hassell was on Marbury. Of course Marbury can speed by him...


The option was JWill. Not much of an option.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big rebound and put back by Donyell


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The option was JWill. Not much of an option.



How many cheap shots on Jay can you fit in?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marion hits the 3... Holy Cow!

105-104 Suns
:19.4 left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Is Marion Rose's man? He was F-ing wide for that 3!!!

What another heart breaker....


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Trent Hassell, DEFENSIVE SPECIALIST, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!

A round of applause everyone!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Trent Hassell, DEFENSIVE SPECIALIST, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!
> 
> A round of applause everyone!!!


:clap:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

aww crap.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, draws the shooting foul

2 FT to win it

He misses the first (wow)
He made the 2nd

Tie game
:07 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Overtime


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose missed the first free throw, makes the second. We coulda won... coulda won....


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Dammit Rose, 2 FT's and this game would have been over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

overtime!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy, I'm glad we gave up those all-stars for Mr. Clutch.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Hassell had not one, not two, but THREE big defensive breakdowns in the last minute. I almost wish Marbury had hit that final three (he may have been 25 feet out, but Hassell LET HIM SHOOT).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Has Rose hit 1 game winner this year? 

How about Marbury... that was a terrible shot by him.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

ahhh, (sigh) the exasperating life of a bulls fan.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose whines after missing.... I smell a loss.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

JWILL makes the layup and fouled!!!! Pretty good D by Rose.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

HAHA, Crawford looks pissed that Jay's coming through in the clutch.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Blount quit complaining and rebound!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> HAHA, Crawford looks pissed that Jay's coming through in the clutch.


2:17 Marbury made driving layup
Suns up 109-108

1:55 left

Marion is hurting?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> HAHA, Crawford looks pissed that Jay's coming through in the clutch.


LOL, Jay's got nothing on Crawford at this point. Clutch and J-Will don't go together.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:39 Stephon Marbury (PHO) made driving layup 

Bulls down 111-108
1:18 left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's over... 1 minute left... 

Down 3 phoenix ball... ITS ****IN OVER AGAIN!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:13 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 

We really need a stop
and a 3

Marion misses, Marshall grabs the board.

111-108
:32 left

Bulls ball after the timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marbury fouls JWill.

Automatic foul

26.0 Jay Williams (CHI) made 2nd of 2 free throws 
26.0 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 1st of 2 free throws


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

19.0 Personal foul on Jay Williams (CHI) 

In the backcourt, not a good foul


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell did JWILL follow them!!!? Just gave them a brand new shot clock.... was Cartwright tellin em to foul?

:upset:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Marbury fouls JWill.
> 
> Automatic foul
> ...



Shouldn't have been in there. :no:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Did you guys see the look on Crawford's face as Jay Will came through in the clutch!


LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:20 left
Bulls down 113-109

Marshall with the smart foul (keeps the clock from running)
But Marion hits both.

Down 3, a 3 ties it

Timeout Bulls, last timeout


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Dude you are kidding right??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

8.0 Jamal Crawford (CHI) missed jump shot 

out of bounds to the bulls

Still a chance


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My math was bad.

Bulls lose


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls outscored 36-28 with JWill in for Q4 and OT.

That's the way it is.

BC showed a LOT of confidence in him. Good for him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> My math was bad.
> 
> Bulls lose


2 things that have become a common occurance. LOL.

 j/k


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yet another heartbreaker in which we should have won but thanks to Rose we didn't.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Yet another heartbreaker in which we should have won but thanks to Rose we didn't.


Thanks to his 28 points and 8 assists, he even had a chance to blow the game. It's not fair to pin it all on him even though he missed the FT (9 of 10 for the game) that would have won it.

Still, he just didn't come through in the clutch this time.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks to his 28 points and 8 assists, he even had a chance to blow the game. It's not fair to pin it all on him even though he missed the FT (9 of 10 for the game) that would have won it.
> ...


28 Pts. on 33% shooting. I'm not trying to get on Jalen's case but we've seen a ton of games just like this one from him.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Originally posted by DaBullz: The option was JWill. Not much of an option.
> How many cheap shots on Jay can you fit in?


You noticed?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls outscored 36-28 with JWill in for Q4 and OT.
> 
> That's the way it is.
> ...


It's not fair to blame JWILL here, he hit some big shots. How about Jalen Rose? Where was he in the second half? He shot like 2-15 in the second half (Estimated Guess)... where was he?

Didn't JWILL hit like all our shots in OT... not counting the Blount one. I think so.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> It's not fair to blame JWILL here, he hit some big shots. How about Jalen Rose? Where was he in the second half? He shot like 2-15 in the second half (Estimated Guess)... where was he?
> 
> Didn't JWILL hit like all our shots in OT... not counting the Blount one. I think so.


He did. He finished with 11, all of which came in the 4Q and OT.

Good stuff from the kid, but a huge/costly mistake down the stretch.....


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Yeah, I know*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> 28 Pts. on 33% shooting. I'm not trying to get on Jalen's case but we've seen a ton of games just like this one from him.



Just trying to head off a rash of Jalen sucks threads.


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks to his 28 points and 8 assists, he even had a chance to blow the game. It's not fair to pin it all on him even though he missed the FT (9 of 10 for the game) that would have won it.
> ...


--Rose can score 50 pts a night...but it doesn't make the team better...if you really watch his game, he will score 10, 20, 30, 40 points a night...why?...cause he's a me, myself, I player...he wants his numbers...watch his game so closely next time, and see how well he involves his teammates...see how many forced shots he takes...see how much effort he puts on defense...see how bad he fits on this team, which by the way has so much potential with it's 2 highschoolers, #2 draft pick....
--this is not MJ...he will not save the bulls...he has 1/10th of MJ's talents...he's a waste & will NEVER make this team better.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Yeah, I know*



> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to head off a rash of Jalen sucks threads.


Heh good plan this board has seen a fair share of those. Rose is easily our best player but these are the kinda games that show why he isn't an all-star.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen Rose makes 11 mill a year, we traded away 3 good players for em, and when has he hit 1 clutch or gamewinner this year? 

I'm tired of his damn 20, 30 percent games. 

Who cares though, I'm tired of complaining about Rose. It's become pointless...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PrimeTime</b>!
> 
> 
> --Rose can score 50 pts a night...but it doesn't make the team better...if you really watch his game, he will score 10, 20, 30, 40 points a night...why?...cause he's a me, myself, I player...he wants his numbers...watch his game so closely next time, and see how well he involves his teammates...see how many forced shots he takes...see how much effort he puts on defense...see how bad he fits on this team, which by the way has so much potential with it's 2 highschoolers, #2 draft pick....
> --this is not MJ...he will not save the bulls...he has 1/10th of MJ's talents...he's a waste & will NEVER make this team better.


Dude, that is mad harsh.

I like this statline.....well....sorta..... 

PHOENIX SUNS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
A. Stoudemire F 37 *2-12* 0-0 5-6 4 12 1 2 0 1 3 9


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PrimeTime</b>!
> 
> 
> --Rose can score 50 pts a night...but it doesn't make the team better...if you really watch his game, he will score 10, 20, 30, 40 points a night...why?...cause he's a me, myself, I player...he wants his numbers...watch his game so closely next time, and see how well he involves his teammates...see how many forced shots he takes...see how much effort he puts on defense...see how bad he fits on this team, which by the way has so much potential with it's 2 highschoolers, #2 draft pick....
> --this is not MJ...he will not save the bulls...he has 1/10th of MJ's talents...he's a waste & will NEVER make this team better.


I think once the rest of the team consistently steps up, and Jalen can count on them, he'll stop feeling like he has to take all the shots and carry the team on his back (which is for the worse).

However, not even Jordan at 10 times better than Jalen would deliver us to the playoffs. The rest of the team just isn't ready.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Aww man, forget blaming the players....I've hardly had anything bad to say about Bill, and I like what JWill did mid point through the 4th....But JC was STILL playing alot better than he was for 3 quarters! How can you not go with JC, and you know JWill's FT% down the stretch??? Go with who's playing better at the time! I could not belive he didn't put JC back in that game!

Strat playing these young guys....Now that Fizers gone were stuck with inexperienced young guys that hasn't gotton much PT down the stretch......


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yeah, I know*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh good plan this board has seen a fair share of those. Rose is easily our best player but these are the kinda games that show why he isn't an all-star.


Agreed.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, that is mad harsh.
> ...


Yea, Tyson Chandler did a pretty good job defending em... this oughta be a good rivalry to watch when both are in their prime.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, Tyson Chandler did a pretty good job defending em... this oughta be a good rivalry to watch when both are in their prime.


Man I wholeheartedly agree with that. I am anxious already.....


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Tyson needs to get up like that for every game, not just for Amare!


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> I think once the rest of the team consistently steps up, and Jalen can count on them, he'll stop feeling like he has to take all the shots and carry the team on his back (which is for the worse).


--Jalen ISN'T thinking about his teammates!...you're telling me that he doesn't give them the ball because they don't consistently step up and be dependable?...that's nonesense...do this homework--watch the next bulls game...very closely...watch rose...look at the way he WANTS the ball in his hands...ALL THE TIME!...and he'll force shots, awkward shots, uncalled for shots...his teammates are capable of shooting the ball...they just need to get the ball once in a while...get comfortable with it...i'm pretty sure other players on this team wants to shine and showcase their talents...other players wants to shoot!...but he commands the ball so much...he wants it all the time thinking that since he's the best player on the team, he should shoot all the time...and carry this team on his back?...please....
--Jalen thinks he's the savior of the team...he thinks the reason he was brought here is to save this team...therefore, he acts that way...he's a selfish player...lazy defender...and whine's so much, that you might as well ask him each time if he wants cheese and crackers with it...


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PrimeTime</b>!
> 
> 
> --Jalen ISN'T thinking about his teammates!...you're telling me that he doesn't give them the ball because they don't consistently step up and be dependable?...that's nonesense...do this homework--watch the next bulls game...very closely...watch rose...look at the way he WANTS the ball in his hands...ALL THE TIME!...and he'll force shots, awkward shots, uncalled for shots...his teammates are capable of shooting the ball...they just need to get the ball once in a while...get comfortable with it...i'm pretty sure other players on this team wants to shine and showcase their talents...other players wants to shoot!...but he commands the ball so much...he wants it all the time thinking that since he's the best player on the team, he should shoot all the time...and carry this team on his back?...please....
> --Jalen thinks he's the savior of the team...he thinks the reason he was brought here is to save this team...therefore, he acts that way...he's a selfish player...lazy defender...and whine's so much, that you might as well ask him each time if he wants cheese and crackers with it...


Is it possible that it's not so much a matter of Rose's ego as it is Cartwright's decision to put the ball in Jalen's hands at the end of the game? Maybe you ought to think about the possibility that Rose is doing exactly what he's been told to do...and if that's the case then you ought to direct your ire at the coaching staff and not the players.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is playing with a strained big toe the last few weeks, he doesn't have the same explosiveness he had before because he is not used to playing through the pain.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I missed the game. I'm fighting through a really nasty strain of food poisoning or stomach flu...

From the box score it looks like everything came togather---we just didn't have the veteran savvy or second scorer to put it away.

Eddy did well in the points and rebounds dept for 18 minutes

The highlight on espn showed flashes of what Tyson can be...

Hassells defensive stats are good for what he's asked to do---oh Eddy had a few blocks too, right...

ugh...stomach is screaming again... i finish this post later


----------

